# Best Charter Company or Broker in Phuket



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

We are heading to Phuket in June. Have used Sunsail twice before (BVI, Grenadines) but their inventory in Phuket is lacking (we need a 38 ft cat). Can anyone share experience with charter companies or brokers serving the region? Thanks very much!


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Vela2013 said:


> If you haven't found any any good companies, I would check out GetMyBoat.com. They've got a few companies listed down in Thailand - even some crazy giant sting ray fishing tours or motor yacht charters! Definitely worth a shot to take a look.


All your recent posts have been promoting GetMyBoat...... I small a rat!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Geoff54 said:


> All your recent posts have been promoting GetMyBoat...... I small a rat!!


Note that in his profile his occupation is listed as GetMyBoat.com.

Meanwhile Geoff .... why are shrinking rodents ?


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Argghh! Spellcheck zapped me again.. or maybe it was brain fade. Here are a large pair to compensate but maybe I'm just over compensating. They are rodents, right?


----------

